# Ph drifting silly crazy...



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 24, 2008)

*So this is my DIY drip system.. using Ionic Grow at 1/2 strength(or less after topping off the res.) with ph adjusted tap water (5.8)*
*Box is 77* 44% humidity*
*4" rockwool cubes w/ drip set for 30minutes 3 times a day*
*4 2' fluros around 2" from the tops of bagseed(test run) clones (rooted and transfered to the drip system 7 days ago. 24/7 *
*All are clones from a healthy doner plant.*
*So two days ago I noticed the Ph had raised to 6.4, Ive read that rockwool starts out with a high ph so I assumed It was due to the 4" cubes (even though I soaked them 24 hours in ph5.0 tap water)...*
*So I re-adjusted the Ph to 5.7 and tonight I tested it again and it was back up to 6.5..  What's up with that?*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 24, 2008)

are you using tap water?

independent nutrient solution can cause the drift as well- (certian nutes)dolomite lime in your solution could be a fix incase... but rockwool can cause the same thing too

are you using distilled water ? (this can fix that if not)

imo hydroton for dro is easier to work with (for this exact reason and is easier to flush)

goodluck


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

Drift is normal in hydro. I have an aero and use advanced nutes with RO water that starts with a ppm of 2 and a ph of 5.9. I have to adjust my ph every two days sometimes every day depending on if the plants are feeding heavy or having a growth spurt.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 24, 2008)

So you thing distilled water would help? They seem to be growing pretty fast, I just dont like the discolored leaves..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

you can used distilled or Reverse Osmosis. I got my RO kit on ebay from a guy for 75 bucks, 6 stage unit with holding tank. It took me about 30 minutes to install under the kitchen sink.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 24, 2008)

If you let your tapwater sit out for 24 hrs or so, your PH won't drift so much and it will get rid of the chlorine as well.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah but letting it sit out will not get rid of the other crap in it.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 24, 2008)

I know.

 But it works if you don't have an RO system and can't afford to drop a dollar on a gallon of water x 10 every fourth day..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 24, 2008)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> If you let your tapwater sit out for 24 hrs or so, your PH won't drift so much and it will get rid of the chlorine as well.


 
I let it sit with an airstone for 24 hours, I"ll drop a few bucks on distilled untill I can score a R.O. unit...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

good call, you won't be disappointed.

Muddy Paws the RO water here from our local grocery is only 22 cents a gallon for refill bottles. I had to do it for about 6 weeks, cost me all but 30 bucks in water.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

Turkeyneck, where did you get those drip emiter stakes? I have been looking for a set.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 25, 2008)

Nutes not strong enough.   What is your PPM??
make sure you go full strength.

PH rising = Plants eating Nutes, so it doesn't buffer ph down
PH falling =  Plants drinking lots of water, causing concentration of Nutes.

PH drift is actually good for your plants..
Dont let it get below 5 or above 7 PH

Goodluck


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 25, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Turkeyneck, where did you get those drip emiter stakes? I have been looking for a set.


 
*Believe it or not..walmart has packs of 5  for $1.98.

I cleaned my res. and bumped the Ionic up to full strength in distilled H20, w/ 5.8ph. 
Mr.Puff, I only have a Ph meter for now so I dont know ppm, Im ganna grab a Hanna next week when I visit the shop again. 

Thanks for any and all replies.*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Hanna pH/PPM/Temp/cm and I love it.

Walmart huh? What dept. are they in?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 26, 2008)

In the garden area, near the hoses and sprinklers and all, Got my 8 dripper manifold there for $7 and some change.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 27, 2008)

*Well It's been 5 days now, I think they like it. Still have some yellow tips though*


----------



## andy52 (Aug 30, 2008)

i'll have a beer to that turkeyneck,you got it bro.i'm about to take the hydro plunge.guess i'll panc.nah.just doing one plant to try.i'll be so glad to get out of the dirt.messy stuff.good luck my friend.its a holiday weekend,party,party


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah once the damage is done it is done. Now just keep an eye on the new growth. If you continue to have the same problem and your pH is steady then you know it is something else like a Calcium or Magnesium def. starting. Also Iron deficiency can mimic nute burn or ph swings. Advanced sells a nute called Cal MG, great stuff and not expensive for how much you get out of a bottle.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 31, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i'll have a beer to that turkeyneck,you got it bro.i'm about to take the hydro plunge.guess i'll panc.nah.just doing one plant to try.i'll be so glad to get out of the dirt.messy stuff.good luck my friend.its a holiday weekend,party,party


 
*No doubt man, and I'll tell ya, switching to hydro is the best move I ever made, I was having alot of trouble with deficiencies in soil, it was slow, and DIRTY. *

*All the new growth,(which is 90% of the plants now) is healthy and green,*
*holy spit they grow fast! getting ready to move 'em over to the ebb & flow for flower.  Cheers Fellas!*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah once them babies root and are given what the need the explode.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 31, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> yeah once them babies root and are given what the need the explode.


NO KIDDING! I have to raise my lights every two or three days.


----------



## tankdogster (Aug 31, 2008)

My PH is also drifting up. I have changed and cleaned my res and used 3/4 strength nutes (FF grow big) with Mad Farmer Get Down to adjust the PH but still it rises. I have used so much Get Down that now the PPH is over 1300. Can I use lemon/lime juice or maybe even a lemon wedge in the RES to buffer?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 1, 2008)

tankdogster said:
			
		

> My PH is also drifting up. I have changed and cleaned my res and used 3/4 strength nutes (FF grow big) with Mad Farmer Get Down to adjust the PH but still it rises. I have used so much Get Down that now the PPH is over 1300. Can I use lemon/lime juice or maybe even a lemon wedge in the RES to buffer?


 
*I dont know about puttin fruit in the res bro, The distilled H20 really cut down on my drift.. I still have to adjust it 3 or 4 points every few days though, they dont seem to mind a little drift...*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 4, 2008)

*Here they are 20 days from the day I cut 'em.. I have to say, There is a BIG difference (for me atleast) between soil and hydro.. *
*The name of this thread could mislead you..*

*Whata ya think?*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2008)

i think they look great!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 4, 2008)

*


			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		


			i think they look great!
		
Click to expand...

**thanks a ton... man I gotta say.. they ALMOST grow TOO Fast..*
*If thats possible.*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 4, 2008)

*stinkin male!  heres a momento I took just after takin' the hatchet to a freakin male... Hate for that bastard to pollenate my clones...*

*He was a giant though.*

NOTE:_ Mr. Washington is frowning_


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 4, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> good call, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Muddy Paws the RO water here from our local grocery is only 22 cents a gallon for refill bottles. I had to do it for about 6 weeks, cost me all but 30 bucks in water.



 My mistake, BuddyLuv..I hadn't ever looked to see how cheap that really is!

 I appreciate the tip!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 5, 2008)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> My mistake, BuddyLuv..I hadn't ever looked to see how cheap that really is!
> 
> I appreciate the tip!


 

its not the price, its the hassle that is the problem.

There will be a point when your plants are DRINKING alot of water.
couple of gallons a day, depending how big, how many plants you are
growing in a resevoir.   and believe me going to the store, buying
gallons of water, carring it to the car, in to the house, down the steps.
etc.. TRUST ME IT WILL GET REAL REAL REAL OLD FAST.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 5, 2008)

true, that is why a RO system pays for itself in just time, and not so much the money you save.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 5, 2008)

Turkey make sure you watch your height. I say flower them a week before you think they are the right size. This will help make up for the growth rate they go through. I thought that if I flowered mine right at 18 inches I would end up with 3 ft plants. Wrong Now I have a room filled with 4 1/2-5 1/2 ft plants. Next time I will flower them at 12 inches.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 6, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Turkey make sure you watch your height. I say flower them a week before you think they are the right size. This will help make up for the growth rate they go through. I thought that if I flowered mine right at 18 inches I would end up with 3 ft plants. Wrong Now I have a room filled with 4 1/2-5 1/2 ft plants. Next time I will flower them at 12 inches.


 
*I know dude, Im LST'n e'm like crazy trying to buys some time, yesterday I had new windows put in my house, and this week Im having new carpet put in.. so this is a STRESSFULL time fore me, as soon as the work is done I can RE-setup my ebb&flow system and flower these babies.. *
*they're at 9" right now and they grow SOOO fast it's worrying me that Im ganna have height problems if this crap doesnt get done like...last week! haha *

*I WONDER if there is a way I can SLOW the growth for a week untill the carpet is in and I can trim out the windows and setup my flower room.*
*IS THAT POSSIBLE? (without stressing the clones) I'll bet thats a question you dont hear often! lol*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 6, 2008)

just bend em over. I really couldn't do that because I had 24 plants in a 48 square foot area. I would have had no room to work around the aeroponic tables. If you only have 6-8 plants and enough space I would just LST them for the week.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 6, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> just bend em over. I really couldn't do that because I had 24 plants in a 48 square foot area. I would have had no room to work around the aeroponic tables. If you only have 6-8 plants and enough space I would just LST them for the week.


 
* Thats the plan, Ive got room for six "bushes" *
*again..these are bagseed clones, "momma" is flowering outdoors right now(since aug.15ish) *
*This is just a trial run,.. My first try with hydro* 

_Beats soil IMO.._

ostpicsworthless: 
_BTW._


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 7, 2008)

It is not as hard as people think. I do not understand why anyone would want all that dirt in their grow room? Oh and if you want to see pics of my room just click the link in my sig.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 7, 2008)

i agree buddy,i am thru with dirt.too messy and stinky.wish i ahd of gone this way from the get-go.looks super turkey


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 7, 2008)

Drop your PPM to about 200ppm 400ec.

starve them girls and put them on a diet.

200ppm should be enough to sustain them.
They'll go lime green on you.  But will dark green
easily when you go back full strength.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 7, 2008)

I never thought of starving them. He makes a good point.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 8, 2008)

sure looking good turkeyneck,yummy


----------

